

Quantum Physics Could Make Secure, Single-Use Computer Memories Possible - user_235711
http://www.nist.gov/itl/math/onetime-011414.cfm

======
chb
Link leads to an error page:

"Inactive Content

This page is in the process of being created or has temporarily been
inactivated. If you have any questions please contact the following person:

Pamela Corey

pamela.corey@nist.gov"

